# Pics - 'In service' Bayonets for C7 and M16 FOW's - Comments?



## 1feral1 (20 Dec 2004)

Well, I thought I'd take a few pics of some bayonets for the M16/F88 which may be encountered in service throughout the world. They can be fitted on any such rifle which uses the generic M16 bayonet mount. 

1. Canadian C7 bayonet and scabbard with 1st generation frog (1986)

2. US M7 bayonet with M8A1 scabbard (this type has been around since the rifle was introduced in the 1960s, and its still in service with the M8A1 scabbard.

3. Australian contract M7 (US made) bayonet with M10 scabbard. The bayonet and frog have the 'crows foot' on them. US made and marked M7's in black M10 scabbards may also be encountered.

4. Austrian KCB-77 bayonet and scabbard. Australian marked. This was the original bayonet for the trial AUGs made in Austria where it is known as the Stg77 rifle (this bayonet no longer in service in Australia).

5. US M9 Buck bayonet and scabbard. Australian contract and so marked with the 'crows foot' on blade and scababrd. Off the shelf M9's in Buck, Ontario, andLan Kay with the newer type scabbards may also be encountered. The early contract Bucks were design altered to Aussie specs.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (20 Dec 2004)

No's 4 and 5 as per above.


----------



## mo-litia (20 Dec 2004)

You can tell by looking at these photos which government spent the least procurring it's bayonets.   :soldier:    :fifty: 

 :-X VOTE LIBERAL   :-X


----------



## Tpr.Orange (20 Dec 2004)

mo-litia said:
			
		

> You can tell by looking at these photos which government spent the least procurring it's bayonets.   :soldier:    :fifty:
> 
> :-X VOTE LIBERAL   :-X



aint that the truth


----------



## 1feral1 (20 Dec 2004)

Of all M7 'patterns', whether they be Philippines made, Korean, or Amercian, the Canadian made C7 bayonet is the best of that style for quality and robustness.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## mo-litia (21 Dec 2004)

Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> Of all M7 'patterns', whether they be Philippines made, Korean, or Amercian, the Canadian made C7 bayonet is the best of that style for quality and robustness.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Wes



Really, Wes? I was under the impression they were now made out of pot metal!


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Dec 2004)

Nope, ours are stainless steel compaired to carbon steel in the US one. Who knows what the ROK and the PI ones are.

Wes


----------



## lockedandloaded (21 Dec 2004)

The M7 "NELLA" bayonet is an extremely high quiality blade, second only to the Buck/PHROBIS M9.


----------



## KevinB (21 Dec 2004)

You dont have a pic of our new bayonet yet?

 I am surprised I thouihgt you were the cutting edge there Wes?

The M7 Bayonet SUCKS - worthless as a bayonet or a utility knife.


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Dec 2004)

Hi Kevin. New CF bayonet for the C7 FOW? You got a pic? 

Although the design may not be superior, the C7 Nella of the M7 design is more robust than the US types. Overall the design of the M7 (blade) has been around since WW2, with the M1 Carbine, M1 Garand, and later the M14.

What type of bayonet is the CF looking at anyways.I would be keen to see what it looks like.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## mo-litia (21 Dec 2004)

I have to agree with Kevin - the only use I've found our bayonet to be suited for is to stake the arctic tent down when pegs are missing from the tent group . . . even then I've seen the blades snap. High quality steel it is not!


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Dec 2004)

For reference purposes, below are the forerunners to the C7 bayonet of M7 pattern. Overall the design has been around for about 62 years (1942).

1. US M4 bayonet with M8 scabbard c.1944. For use on the US .30 M1 Carbine

2. US M5   bayonet with M8A1 scabbard c.1952. For use on the US .30 M1 Garand rifle.

3. US M6 bayonet with M8A1 scabbard c.1961. For use on the US 7.62mm M14 rifle.


Cold beers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Dec 2004)

mo-litia said:
			
		

> I have to agree with Kevin - the only use I've found our bayonet to be suited for is to stake the arctic tent down when pegs are missing from the tent group . . . even then I've seen the blades snap. High quality steel it is not!



Come on Mo, Pounding a knife into frozen earth is not using it for what it is designed, and you are lucky you didnt get charged for using it in that fashion. Here thats its called 'not fair wear', and you would have been responsible.

Fair enough, you guys have your opinions, but what would you suggest? The M7 has been in service here for going on 40yrs. I am no way defending this bayonet. I was simply saying the CF one is an improvement over the US one.

What type of bayonet would like to see adopted?

I have seen M9s snap and KCB-77s snap too, plus M7s bend and break during bayonet assault courses too.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## KevinB (21 Dec 2004)

Wes, but we adopted the C7 and Nella bayonet when the US had the M9

 The new bayonet is a M9 derivative with a longer blade - made by some German compnay - ES  I want to say Eichoen Soligen - but I knwo I screwed the spelling up...  Same type of sheath and wire cutter - blade shapner etc.  
  I will look for a pic I thing I took one of the DLR demo last year


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Dec 2004)

Ya, the M9 has been around for over 20yrs now, but still in some US units (whether its ARNG, and other CSS type units) the M7 is still in use. Some guys from the 25th ID still had them last year.

The M10 scabbard for the M7 was adopted after the M9 was in service.

Like here CSS and the like still use the M7 while RAInf and other Cbt Arms have the M9 and variants.

Sure would like to see the new CF one when you get the pic. What are they calling it anyway?

Found these ones? Anything look familiar? One of them is similar to the KCB-77 with a few mods, yet they are calling it an M9 derivitive. Nothing in common with it, with the exception it cuts wire. Both are Solingens.

My prediction, even thought the CF may adopt a new bayonet, the C7 Nellas will be around for a real long time, possibly still on the issue scale to non Cbt Arms units, while Inf and others may see the new one. I do hope it will be made under license in Canada though.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## Spr.Earl (21 Dec 2004)

KevinB said:
			
		

> I am surprised I thouihgt you were the cutting edge there Wes?


Oooh : no pun intended Kev?


----------

